# Sticky  DATA BREACH



## BackyardCowboy

Received a letter from ShopRuger that Freestyle Solutions (who owns and manages the server hosting ShopRuger.com and other sites) that they (Ruger) was notified of a data breach in which my payment card information was 'captured' and potentially accessed by an unauthorized party. They are not aware of my info being used 'improperly' and they are providing the notice out of an abundance of caution. 
The breach took place between September 18, 2020 !! and February 3, 2022 (when the malware was removed from the server. 
"The information was captured from the Checkout page: First and last name, shipping address, email address, payment card number, expiration date, security code, billing address, gift certificate number, description of the product purchased, price and quantity. No other information was involved in this data breach. " The data was captured when a customer clicked on the submission button on the checkout page immediately before the data was encrypted and stored on the Freestyle's database. 

I suggest you contact ShopRuger.com directly if you have any concerns and have not been contacted by them by mail.


----------



## Shipwreck

Great post - thanks for notifying people. I will make this a sticky


----------



## gwpercle

I recieved the mail notification a few days ago . Wife double checked or account and found no evidence of improper use . Our bank is also good at looking out and stopping the bad guy's when they try to do something ... the bank will call and ask us about a transaction if it looks questionable .
Thanks for posting the heads up .
Gary


----------

